# Heading to the gun store



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm heading to the same store I bought my XD40 yesterday to look for a good holster for it. My goal is not to buy the XD45 they had there yesterday. Wish me luck, this is the biggest challange I have faced in my life. It's like telling a junkie I'm leaving now and don't touch the crack I left on the table. I know your hurting but don't do it. I will soon see what I am made of.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Don't kid yourself, you're going to buy it!!!!! :-D :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

LOOK INTO MY EYES :smt119 :smt101 

Awe man, too late! :smt018 

Now you gota show us a picture of it! :smt023 

Boy, are you going to catch it! :smt014


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Sooooooo,how many accessories didya get with the new xd... :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Quit foolin' around and go ahead and buy two .45's with a double shoulder holster, etc... :lol: 
(Zeon Special today only.......better go for it!!!!!) ;-)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U know U *need* it 

Wish my gunstore was open on Sundays


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I held it and it talked to me so it has a new home. I can't pick it up until Tuesday because the state is off until then. I made them throw in the XD mini light so I saved 99 buck. Well off to rehab.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is nice living in TX - have a CCW permit, and there is no check or waiting period. U leave w/ it


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It is nice living in TX - have a CCW permit, and there is no check or waiting period. U leave w/ it


Same for NC, if you have your CCW...


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

same here but they have to call the state with your permit number and they are only closed during holidays. It would not go through the computer because I bought 4 handguns in the last week so they have to speak to the state. It's no big deal, I won't be shooting until Tuesday anyways. Have to spend time with the family.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> same here but they have to call the state with your permit number and they are only closed during holidays. It would not go through the computer because I bought 4 handguns in the last week so they have to speak to the state. It's no big deal, I won't be shooting until Tuesday anyways. Have to spend time with the family.


4 handguns in one week...

fella's we may need to do another intervention... :-D


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I sold one of my Harley's so I replaced it with guns. Someones knocking at my door their yelling ATF, I gatta go.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Braaawwwwhhhaaaa!!!! I knew you were gonna come home with it........

Nice work, wheres the pics????

:shock:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Holy Jehoshaphat! :smt103 Wish I could go to market and sell a hog... :smt019 

I need to sell something so I can feed my Falco subbuteo... :smt017


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Braaawwwwhhhaaaa!!!! I knew you were gonna come home with it........
> 
> Nice work, wheres the pics????
> 
> :shock:


Gotta wait til Tuesday due to state being closed.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It is nice living in TX - have a CCW permit, and there is no check or waiting period. U leave w/ it


Kansas has no waiting period, but does have the background check, and the soon-to-be CCW won't change that, as far as I know.

Of course you CAN get a waiting period if you are so inclined - called LAY AWAY. <grin>

I presume that Texas still requires you to answer the nope-I-never-was-a-bad-guy questions?

Clint


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*XD*

Boy! you are really gonna' like that one! 8)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It is nice living in TX - have a CCW permit, and there is no check or waiting period. U leave w/ it


Same in Id. Just fill out the "No I'm not stoopid" sheet, show my CWL and walk out with it


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I am jealous. I want an XD45.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Here it is and it shoots great. I like the XD40 and 45 about the same. I'm going to carry the XD40 because of size.

XD45 









First 13 rounds at 35 feet.










I'm out of money but damm happy.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Here it is and it shoots great.


Nice!  Congrats!


----------

